# Thinking about getting into beekeeping



## couscous (Jul 10, 2013)

I am hoping to get into beekeeping and this looks like just the forum to answer my questions.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Yup, and welcome.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

lots of good information here...welcom


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome. I would suggest reading all you can on this thread and others (there's plenty to choose from!). Beekeeping For Dummies is a good entry-level book that covers the basics in an understandable way.

Caution: Beekeeping can become addictive (especially if you like homegrown honey and beeswax). 

PS: I know where Pelham is. I used to drive a truck for Oil-Dri in Ochlocknee.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Run away quickly! There is still hope for you! Once you are addicted it will be too late!


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Mike isnt telling small tales, I had no Idea, I had a bone of OCD in my body.........now, I reconsider the thought:lpf: G


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! :thumbsup:


----------

